# Solved: IE won't display (local) images, but FireFox will...



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

It's really strange. I am currently building a site locally on my computer, just using html and a style sheet. When I would periodically go into IE to see what the site looked like so far, images would display fine. But now they all of a sudden stopped displaying in IE and is replaced by one of those "x" symbols where the image should be. The images display in FireFox fine. I cleared all of my temp files, cache files, I even ran CCleaner and they still will not show up anymore in IE. I double checked the file paths and they are all correct. When I right click on the the little "x" symbol, almost everything is grayed out except for "Show Picture". When I click that the picture still doesn't show. Not sure what to do so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

Nevermind, I uploaded it into an existing domain of mine and you can see the images fine in both browsers. Maybe its my firewall or something, the world may never know.


----------

